# hard drive/bios password reset



## xBruce88x (May 25, 2010)

My friend put a password in the bios for the hard drive and for the "admin" in the bios. its a dell latitude e5500. i tried pulling the battery and cmos battery out to reset but that didn't help. any ideas?


----------



## ktr (May 25, 2010)

If the laptop is registered to your friend, your friend needs to contact Dell for the unique backdoor password.


----------



## xBruce88x (May 25, 2010)

ok, i'll let her know when i go back tomorrow.


----------

